# SM Attack Bikes vs. Speeders...



## Takana77 (Mar 2, 2009)

Greetings,

So I'm working on a 2k points lists for an upcoming semi-friendly campaign that will start just after thanksgiving. For the most part my list spams rifledreads, vindi's, and TLLC razorbacks. Planning on using 3x HF/MM Landspeeders atm. 

However, was curious about attack bikes as alternative to the speeders for suicide AV ganking. I don't have any and have not used them before so not familiar with employing them.

Would 3x or 4x attack bikes with MM be more effective than 3x HF/MM landspeeders?

Or are they just as fragile as the aluminum foil with wings?

Should I deploy them individually or in squads?

Thanks,

Tak

:victory:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, put it this way, bikes can still be ID'd if a las/missile wounded them.

ive seen LOTS of talk @ my local gaming spots about fielding 3 typhoon speeders w/ a MM

personally the only way id think of using bikes would be in a bike squad, so it can hide.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I very rarely see attack bikes on their own now, they seem to be in normal bike squads more than not.

The points cost of a squadron of 3 MM / HF Tornados over a 5 man bike squad with 2 meltas, a combi melta and a MM attack bike (6 bikes in total) is basically the same.

I would prefer to run the bike squadron, simply for the extra shots (bolters on the bikes rapid firing over 24" too!), the T5 and the fact they can take more wounds to knock out the unit.

It's food for thought anyway


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I think personally attack bikes on their own are a waste. Land Speeders on their own, on the other hand with HF/MM are probably your best bet.

I would, however, state that I prefer bike squads to land speeders. I realise you probably won't do it, but for future reference I'll say.
I like to take a captain/khan on bike, give him an uuber command squad (dependent on points) and take 3 squads of bikers, with a minimum of 3 normal bikes and 1 attack bike. As the attack bike counts as 2 bikes, it still counts as a scoring unit as the attack bike+3 normal bikes is 5 models. Give them meltas and they are amazing.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually, I think that only regards Combat Squadding. I think a bike squad still needs to have 5 models in it, as it is worded. So 3 bikers, sarge, attack bike.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah ok my bad 

Even still, 5 bikers 3 squads are sweet.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> The points cost of a squadron of 3 MM / HF Tornados over a 5 man bike squad with 2 meltas, a combi melta and a MM attack bike (6 bikes in total) is basically the same.
> 
> I would prefer to run the bike squadron, simply for the extra shots (bolters on the bikes rapid firing over 24" too!), the T5 and the fact they can take more wounds to knock out the unit.


Basically this; the bikes are more useful in almost every way, especially if you can get them to be scoring.


----------



## Mike Noble (Oct 11, 2010)

Land Speeders can have Heavy Flamers, making them more versatile. So I'd usually say they are better. However, Attack bikes have their uses, especially in a Biker list.


----------



## vento (Oct 11, 2010)

Lone attack bikes are asking to be ID. LS with MM/HF is a better option.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I never run attack bike squadrons, I only take them in bike armies when one of the bikers are upgraded to one.

I normally take 3 Land Speeders with HF/MM for all; but sometimes I'll give one a typhoon ML for a bit of a long-range kick. 

I've yet to run bikes in a non-bike army, so can't comment on their effectiveness there.


----------



## vento (Oct 11, 2010)

In a non-bike list go for the MM/HF speeder. For bike list I use 3 TML speeders and 2 MM/HF. My melta primarily comes from my bike squads. The MM/HF is to supplement the bike melta, but most of the times I use them to shift out squads sitting in cover and lvl2 buildings.


----------



## vento (Oct 11, 2010)

Ohh and Ultra I really like running a bike squad with my reg mech army. Have them tool along behind a vehicle in T1 then on T2 pop out of transport with your stern or tact marines use the bike to pop open the transport and double tap away.


----------

